
Roadmap for Ubuntu Official Support for the Raspberry Pi 4 - cm-t
https://ubuntu.com/blog/roadmap-for-official-support-for-the-raspberry-pi-4
======
esotericn
Looks like they'll be going for a 64-bit kernel, which is great!

I also hope KVM support is compiled in. Looks like someone else on the post is
after the same.

